# Gun Safe Question



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Was wondering if someone could recommend some places to get the best bang for my buck on a gun safe. Thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Academy has a Cannon Safari 64 on sale frequently for $599.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Big Perm said:


> Academy has a Cannon Safari 64 on sale frequently for $599.


It just went off sale so don't know when it will be back on sale. I was going to get it but they were sold out online and in store so I'm looking for a different one also. If you find another decent priced/size one please let me know.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Keep an eye on tractor supply, they have a few they put on sale regularly


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips I'll check them out. I have been looking around for a while and doing research. I know you get what you pay for and I'm not rich but at the same time time I don't want to buy something too infierior. Biggest complaints I've seen about Some of the cheaper models is that the shelving inside is made with cheap mdf/particle board and sags with little weight added. I want to make a big purchase now in hopes that it can survive being passed down a couple generations.

Do any of you currently have one that you would recommend?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Liberty makes a good, middle of the road safe but they aren't cheap .
Gander Mountain has a good selection just to look at but you can't buy them there unless you are Donald Trump.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Mike ward safes in Mobile
Off moffett road and I-65
Huge safe dealer


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I checked out Mike ward's website, seems to have some good prices. His website only has liberty on it, not sure if he sells others, I'll have to go check them out....I think I have narrowed it down to heritage, liberty, or champion...I can't afford a fort knox or amsec in the size I need.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2 Liberty safes, love em.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Nothing middle of the road about a Liberty Safe. I bought the Lincoln model. Got mine at Scotts Outdoors in Jay. If you call them they may have a scratched model that has a big discount.


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike Ward's has American Security safes also.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a Liberty safe and really like it. I got mine from Jimmy's in FWB, great people to deal with.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

toma said:


> Nothing middle of the road about a Liberty Safe. I bought the Lincoln model. Got mine at Scotts Outdoors in Jay. If you call them they may have a scratched model that has a big discount.


I wasn't putting the Liberty down. I've got a Liberty Franklin 35 but compared to some of the high-end Brownings, AMSEC, Fort Knox or Graffunder, it's middle of the road. I think mine retails for around $2500. 
Some of the ones I listed above retail for over 5 times that. I'm talking their good ones, not lower end.
Mine weighs about 800 lbs. Some of them can weigh 5,000+.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want to browse a good selection of all grades, ride up to Mikes in Jay. Competitive prices too...


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Wards has all kinds of safes from a few hundred bucks up to very high end stuff
Fwiw I have a liberty and it is fine quality food reasonable $


----------



## BobbySprankle (Nov 22, 2014)

Downtime2 said:


> If you want to browse a good selection of all grades, ride up to Mikes in Jay. Competitive prices too...


 
When you say Mikes in Jay, are you referring to Mike Scotts Outdoors?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, Scotts Outdoors.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike wards Liberty safe is the best price around period. They are the local distributor of Liberty and a couple other brands. I personally saved over $1300 on my Franklin series. Same safe was at Scotts $1500 more after delivery. 

Go pick one out and pay for delivery they will have it in place in 10 minutes. Shipping is cheap because they are already over here delivering to mikes/Scotts and other dealers.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/showth...rty-Gun-Safe-Franklin-45-1500-or-BO-Pensacola


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my Liberty Lincoln Series at Wards in Mobile 20 years ago or so. Great Safe. Had a friend in Arkansas whose house burned. A gas line was spewing flame on his Liberty safe. Guns survived with little to no damage. Liberty replaced the safe. The burned one is on display in another friends Sporting goods store in Arkansas.
Now _I gotta get one of those door storage things for pistols, papers, etc...........
Also, I prefer the dial combination as opposed to the digital.:thumbsup:
_


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

The higher end Libertys are nice safes. The lower end ones are made in China and barely quality as a RSC. 

For the same money as a higher end liberty check out Sturdy Safe Company. Stronger, thicker, better fire protection, closer tolerances, better locking mechanisms. What you don't get is a fancy paint job, but you don't pay for it either. Give them a call and and ask for Terry, he owns the company.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is Sturdy Safe Company located?



mirage2521 said:


> The higher end Libertys are nice safes. The lower end ones are made in China and barely quality as a RSC.
> 
> For the same money as a higher end liberty check out Sturdy Safe Company. Stronger, thicker, better fire protection, closer tolerances, better locking mechanisms. What you don't get is a fancy paint job, but you don't pay for it either. Give them a call and and ask for Terry, he owns the company.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sturdy Gun Safe

2030 S Sarah St, Fresno, CA 93721
(559) 485-8361

https://www.google.com/search?q=Sturdy+Gun+Safe&ludocid=2479906943077448355&hl=en-US#istate=kp:xpd


Shipping is often included in safe price.


----------

